# Feather River Salmon Video



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I just got back from a 3-day business trip along the Feather River in Oroville, CA. I stayed at a B&B on the river, salmon jumping all night long. They were currently stalled up stream and stacked up by the thousands.

Here's a short movie. There was so many salmon it doesn't do justice, but as you can see they're jumping all over.

2 video formats:

www.nodakoutdoors.com/media/movie/river.mpg
www.nodakoutdoors.com/media/movie/featherriver.mov


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Business trip!!!!! Did you fish at all????


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

No....didn't get time.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

maybe its good that you didn't, snagging never boosted anyones confidence.


----------

